# Chest hair or not chest hair



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Mainly for women on their preference for Chest Hair or not. 

I realize there are differing levels of chest hair and feel free to comment beyond the survey.

BTW in case it is confusing I mean chest hair on men


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Give me Tom Selleck any day. I love me some fuzz.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me. I could go either way.

One thing I wouldn't like is, if a man shaved or waxed the hair off.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

My SO is very furry and is covered in the softest, golden hair all over his body. I had to vote in favour of chest hair.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> One thing I wouldn't like is, if a man shaved or waxed the hair off.


:iagree: Ew.

Back hair now...........that's another story. I don't mind a bit, but if you look like Sasquatch I'm gonna get out the wax strips.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Scant would be my preference, but I don't have strong feelings about this hairy topic.

Abundant back hair would be concerning, but on the chest...no problem. 

I don't know men who wax their chest hair. Are they professional swimmers, bodybuilders, cyclists? I'd find it odd for a regular guy to do it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think you develop a preference for what the guy you love, has.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Scant would be my preference, but I don't have strong feelings about this hairy topic.
> 
> Abundant back hair would be concerning, but on the chest...no problem.
> 
> I don't know men who wax their chest hair. Are they professional swimmers, bodybuilders, cyclists? I'd find it odd for a regular guy to do it.


I don't have to shave my chest hair, I don't have any  Same for any back hair, non 

I shave my legs and arms only if I am going to compete in the next open ocean swim race. I think there are swimmers who do shave their chest hairs.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

My ex used to shave and/or wax his chest. Granted, he only had about twelve hairs there anyway, but he'd been a competitive body builder for years and just got used to the way it looked with no hair. 

For me, I prefer scant chest hair or none at all naturally. Shaving it though is just funny. My current beau had to have some medical tests and now has some pretty amusing bald spots on his chest that are starting to grow back in. Luckily his sense of humour about it is as strong as my desire to joke about it


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Scant or none are my preferences. Although a good looking man is a good looking man, regardless of chest hair.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheat hair, oh yeah baby.
But however he is naturally is all good.

Now waxed legs on men (cyclist) that turns me on.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Love me a furry man. I love to curl up in bed with my head on a man's chest and play with his chest hair.

Ex had medium amount. Boyfriend had very little and I never thought about it. I thing HNU is right - we develop a preference that coincides with the one we care about.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

definitely prefer guys who naturally have very little or no chest hair. well, i prefer guys who don't have a lot of body hair in general. 

i dated a guy who shaved/waxed and it was very odd-looking, idk how to explain but it's like it was obvious he wasn't naturally a not-hairy type. he even shaved his arms, and that i thought was weird- even most girls have some hair on their arms, so that was a bit much.

i tend to like guys who look- again, sorry, hard to explain- not feminine/girly but definitely not 'hard' or overly masculine either (and hairy guys to me = overly masculine looking). i like guys who are clearly male but have a soft/gentle/sweet look. they tend to have gentle easygoing sweet personalities that match their looks, which is the best thing ever imho.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I love my man's furry chest. It is soft and manly. However, I don't like it to be course and itchy like pubic hair. I am also not attracted to men that look like prepubsent boys.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I do not like chest hair at all, espcially if its long enough to run your fingers through... bleh.
My husband has very few scant curly hairs on his chest, I'm not particularly turned on or off by them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my husbands chest hair. Used to not like it, but now I do. I get turned on by all of his body hair, save for the buttox.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have never liked abundant chest hair on a man, nor do I like a shaved head.... I want hair on the head and as little as possible on the chest... I've always felt this way... as a teen, I remember me & my best friend arguing & making fun of each other over these differences...she was WILD about Paul Stanley (KISS) -she talked about running her fingers through his nice thick black chest hair 








..and all I could think was











Give me this any day >>>









I married a man who naturally has very little... it's there, but I liken it to the needles of a Charley Brown Christmas tree , ha ha ...this works for me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> *It doesn't matter to me. I could go either way.*
> 
> One thing I wouldn't like is, if a man shaved or waxed the hair off.


I'm in this camp. :iagree:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Holland said:


> *Cheat hair*


Is this a new fad? :scratchhead:


:rofl:


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I like chest hair and a shaved chest too. Just no back hair, ewwwwie.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in the 'prefer little to none' crowd, but recently my partner has taken to shaving the few hairs he did have, and I'm not totally sure how I feel about that, lol. I mean, I like it, but the fact that he's shaved it just seems weird to me.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mmmm chest hair! The more the better. It's one of my favorite things.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not really bothered by body hair...unless he's REALLY hairy. 

My man has scant hair on his chest.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Id be interested to know the age range of these women polled. It seems that among-st the younger crowd no/less hair = better. While the older crowd prefers hair/tolerates it more, and the older crowd of women prefer/don't mind hair as much as the younger crowd does.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I do NOT like chest hair. Or back hair. Or ear hair, or nose hair, LOL

I like men nice and smooth. And hard and muscled, so they don't look fem or boyish.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Chest hair doesn't bother me at all.It can be sexy depending on the man.
My ex had a pleasantly furry chest and belly.I thought it was sexy.
My SO has very little hair on his body,a tiny bit on his chest and lower belly and I could probably grow more hair under my arms than he has  I think he's incredibly sexy.

At first I thought that little patch on his chest was silly and silently willed him to shave it or wax it bc it looked so out of place on his barely hairy body.Now it's very attractive and sexy to me.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I voted ABUNDANT!!! I love, love, love a hairy manly man. I used to run my fingers through my ex's chest hair every night until I fell asleep. I grew to love the tickly feelings on my face and nose... And damn, I miss it!! My husband doesn't have ANY chest hair at all, maybe a few of those nipple hairs, but that's it! I still find him sexy and attractive but I'd be incredibly turned on if he sprouted some on his chest! (I can hope, can't I)? LoL!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I voted abundant too, I like to run my fingers through it as I go to sleep.


----------



## KFS (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes to chest hair!


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

my spouse and I were talking about this last night! I love his hairless chest (with literally 4 hairs on it!) he has a hairy belly, and lots of hair around his nipples but not too much actually on his chest. I think he is sexy as hell. he wishes he had a carpet on his chest, the kind that showed when his shirt was a little low. I gag at the thought of that. I guess we all have our insecurities....

On another note, he can grow a beard or mustache quickly, without going through that awkward phase that men go through when they are trying to grow facial hair and they look like they are going through puberty because it is so patchy. He just grew out a nice, thick mustache in 2 weeks! Everyone (especially the men) in my genetic family are relatively hairless, so i think it is very impressive that my man looks so manly when it comes to body and facial hair.


----------



## elizabethdennis (Jan 16, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> One thing I wouldn't like is, if a man shaved or waxed the hair off.


Agree! That will totally be a turn off. I would think of him as gay. But I prefer my man to have a clean chest. Again, it should be naturally hairless and not waxed or shaven!


----------



## ForBetter (Mar 6, 2012)

Abundant! I love my husband's chest hair-- running fingers through it, rubbing my face in it...mmm, I wish he were home right now...


----------

